# INFP need to vent about ENTP



## sleepy88 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been dating an ENTP long distance and I am friggin sick of his actions (or lack of actions) and his attitude. I feel like I do all the work. He always has to get his way. He never makes compromises. It's his way...take it or leave it. If he's not happy with the way something's going, he tells me to find someone else. It's so infuriating, because all relationships take work and if he's not willing to work at it, why the heck did he even start a relationship with me? I think I am stupid too, because even though I don't fall under every stereotype of an INFP, one thing I will admit is that I find it difficult to leave relationships. It doesn't mean I always have to be in a relationship. I have been single for long periods of time. It's just that once I get myself into a relationship, I really am in it for better or for worse. This can be good and bad, and more often than not lately, I find it bad. I know everyone has varying levels of E or I, and N or S, and so forth....but gosh, this ENTP is pissing me off. We used to get along so great. And now I just feel like I do the work!! This ENTP seems fickle, lazy, all talk and no action, lazy (yes i know I'm saying that twice but even he has said that is one of his worst traits). AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH. He doesn't appreciate anything I do. And he barely puts any effort into the relationship. I seriously think he is completely devoid of human emotions. Or if it does creep into his toes, he squashes it. He also hates kissing. He said he has never been a fan. Personally, I think kissing is more intimate than sex and he avoids it like he avoids feelings.

We saw each other everyday for a few months and things were fine, but when I moved back home for grad school (cross country), that's when things took a turn for the worse. I think it's important to keep romance alive even from a distance. He seems to have a different viewpoint. He also thinks sending a text is the same as talking on the phone. It's funny because when I met his family, they kept telling me what a huge procrastinator he is. My conclusion is that he's worse than a procrastinator because he just doesn't follow through. He is the epitome of the boy who cried wolf.

This is my first post and I just needed to get that out of my system. Thanks.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

sleepy88 said:


> I've been dating an ENTP long distance and I am friggin sick of his actions (or lack of actions) and his attitude. I feel like I do all the work. He always has to get his way. He never makes compromises. It's his way...take it or leave it. If he's not happy with the way something's going, he tells me to find someone else. It's so infuriating, because all relationships take work and if he's not willing to work at it, why the heck did he even start a relationship with me? I think I am stupid too, because even though I don't fall under every stereotype of an INFP, one thing I will admit is that I find it difficult to leave relationships. It doesn't mean I always have to be in a relationship. I have been single for long periods of time. It's just that once I get myself into a relationship, I really am in it for better or for worse. This can be good and bad, and more often than not lately, I find it bad. I know everyone has varying levels of E or I, and N or S, and so forth....but gosh, this ENTP is pissing me off. We used to get along so great. And now I just feel like I do the work!! This ENTP seems fickle, lazy, all talk and no action, lazy (yes i know I'm saying that twice but even he has said that is one of his worst traits). AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH. He doesn't appreciate anything I do. And he barely puts any effort into the relationship. I seriously think he is completely devoid of human emotions. Or if it does creep into his toes, he squashes it. He also hates kissing. He said he has never been a fan. Personally, I think kissing is more intimate than sex and he avoids it like he avoids feelings.
> 
> We saw each other everyday for a few months and things were fine, but when I moved back home for grad school (cross country), that's when things took a turn for the worse. I think it's important to keep romance alive even from a distance. He seems to have a different viewpoint. He also thinks sending a text is the same as talking on the phone. It's funny because when I met his family, they kept telling me what a huge procrastinator he is. My conclusion is that he's worse than a procrastinator because he just doesn't follow through. He is the epitome of the boy who cried wolf.
> 
> This is my first post and I just needed to get that out of my system. Thanks.


Wow, as much as it may suck to leave a relationship, I personally think that's exactly what you should do. If he's threatening you with leaving over stupid shit all the time, he's just using you.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I agree with Azrael.

It sounds like you are very unhappy and the relationship is dying now that you are apart. Long distance relationships can work but they do take effort.

If you are doing all the compromising and he is doing none of it, then perhaps you're better off without him.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

If laziness, procrastination, self-centeredness, and all-talk-no-action bothers you....it's not likely to get any better. If you think you're hung up in a relationship and you're not even married yet, you haven't seen anything. Marry him and see how much fun it is to try and leave that. Oh, but first have a couple of kids, to make it more interesting.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Time to break up. It almost sounds like he wants to, but is too spineless to be the one to officially do it. This part makes me think that:



> If he's not happy with the way something's going, he tells me to find someone else.


What scares you about leaving the relationships? What is holding you back from moving on?


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

here, lemme help you with that.
*takes bazooka, points it at guy's face , and blasts it right off. 


problem solved. 














































on a serious sidenote,
just move on already. yer giving more than u're taking, and thats way too pointless.
people always go " it takes 2 hands to clap", so, in my very honest opinion, if he's not participating, just move on already. there are better guys like Azrael and a few others in this forum, who'd probably be far better than him. 



or he could just.. not understand / doesnt wanna face his own feelings . its your choice, but if you're sick of it, then yer better off without him.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Just leave him. THere's more eligible men.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

He doesn't deserve you - I doubt he's on a forum somewhere asking people for relationship advice, and he just sounds very immature and irresponsible. You should leave him, in my opinion.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

sleepy, your boyfriend has already bailed out pyschologically from your relationship. Take it from someone who's been through the same kind of long distance relationship- leave him NOW. The relationship is dead and it's only a matter of time before he finds someone else and dumps you.


----------

